# Spot The Differences.



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2013)

New TPF game: Spot The Differences!  Download THIS .zip file, and extract the 4 images.

Pixel peep 'em, and see if you can find the differences between the 4, and post what you think caused those differences.

No, this isn't like one image will have an analog clock at 1:00 and the other is at 11:00.  This is a test to see if anyone can identify _image quality _differences between the four.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2013)

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 31, 2013)

Ah, sparky...  you're making it "work". It's Easter Sunday, I'm enjoying a late morning coffee, the sun is melting the snow off our lawn, the bunnies have gone away, and my wife and I need to start preparing for the next Easter feast, which will take place tonight.  And you want me to pixel-peep?  I might touch this once the crowds are gone, the dishes are washed, and the broken glass is replaced.


----------

